# Ozzy - New Guitarist



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who is this guy playing for Ozzy now? I did not know that ZW gave up the gig


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Who is this guy playing for Ozzy now? I did not know that ZW gave up the gig


I forget his name, but I was just reading in Rolling Stone that Ozzy felt that Zacks Band was taking too much of his time so he got this guy. he doesn't write or anything just comes in after the fact and lays down licks. scream is a Fun song, but I think it's time for Ozzy to give it up. He's Rich enough isn't he? 9kkhhd


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He is, but I am not sure Sharon and the kids are just yet


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> He is, but I am not sure Sharon and the kids are just yet


True that. i just also read that scientists are eagerly mapping Ozzy's DNA cause they cannot understand how he can still be alive after the life he's lived. Guess Sharon is now branching out into the health supplement industry.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

That would be Kostas Karamitroudis a.k.a. "Gus G." from Firewind.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Shouldn't Ozzy be looking for a long term care facility, rather than a new guitar player?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i thought Wylde was fired,not that he quit. thats what i remember reading anyway,i could be wrong. then he did have a serious problem with the blood clot thing(ZW) so maybe that had something to do with it.

ive never heard Gus G. play,honestly.but judging by the guitarists Sha.....uhh,i mean Ozzy has chosen in the past,id assume he must be pretty damn good,ill have to check him out.

i still would have wanted to hear my all time favorite guitarist,Schenker,play with Ozzy.he wouldve gotten more acclaim then he ever has otherwise,even if it only lasted one album/tour.too bad hes such a narcissistic nutjob,lol. (M.S.,not Ozzy).

Bobby


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Gus G. is a total shredder - I vaguely recall hearing his band Firewind. Technical Epic/Power Metal if memory serves. Not too sure how that will translate to Ozzy's music, but it could be interesting.
I also heard that Zakk was fired, and that there was some bad blood between he and Sharon, but surprisingly Zakk seemed to be taking the high road.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

AlcolmX said:


> surprisingly Zakk seemed to be taking the high road.


if past performance (of sharon) is any kind of yardstick for measuring her present potential, zak's choice would be the intelligent one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

IIRC, Zakk didnt play on the previous cd either, just appeared in the video(s).

I suspect after a while he refused to work for minimum wage, so Sharon found someone more eager to do the job for less money.

FWIW I listen to Ozzy for the great band/players...not his off-key wailing. One the worst singers I've ever heard live.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Diablo said:


> IIRC, Zakk didnt play on the previous cd either, just appeared in the video(s).
> 
> I suspect after a while he refused to work for minimum wage, so Sharon found someone more eager to do the job for less money.
> 
> FWIW I listen to Ozzy for the great band/players...not his off-key wailing. One the worst singers I've ever heard live.


as far as i know,Wylde did play on the last album before scream (black rain). 

you may be thinking of the situation with joe holmes,who joined ozzy first in 95,and again in 98. he wrote some stuff on "down to earth",but doesnt appear on any entire studio albums with ozzy(only on one track which was on a compilation,and a live version of one song). but during that time,even though holmes was touring with ozzy,wylde was the one who had played on the albums,and appeared in the videos.

i agree about listening to ozzy more for the players,then the singing. but i mean,thats always been the case.....no one's gonna listen to the original studio recording of "paranoid",say and think"wow,this fellow is an exquisite vocalist". it was obviously always more about the "charachter" of ozzy osbourne,then some kind of great musician. or writer,for that matter.....when you look at lyrics hes written,its kinda childish for the most part,imo. but that isnt the point either,is it?

Bobby


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> One the worst singers I've ever heard live.


i have never seen him live but i have heard many people say the same as you


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bobby said:


> as far as i know,Wylde did play on the last album before scream (black rain).
> 
> you may be thinking of the situation with joe holmes,who joined ozzy first in 95,and again in 98. he wrote some stuff on "down to earth",but doesnt appear on any entire studio albums with ozzy(only on one track which was on a compilation,and a live version of one song). but during that time,even though holmes was touring with ozzy,wylde was the one who had played on the albums,and appeared in the videos.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected re: Black Rain, but I was thinking of rumours (substantianted or not) from as recent as a year ago.
For example: Zakk Wylde Fired From OZZY OSBOURNE Band | The Metal Den
Ozzy Osbourne looks to replace guitarist Zakk Wylde


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Diablo said:


> One the worst singers I've ever heard live.


You've obviously never seen/heard Vince Neil (Mötley Crüe) live. Yikes! He's so off-key he makes Ozzy sound like Plácido Domingo.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..just to clear the water a tad on the Zakk Wild Stuff. Zakk was fired by Sharon before Ozzy would actually have any say in the situation. The whole thing about Zakk been to busy with his own Band was also Bull shit basicaly. Zakk has been writting a LOT of Ozzy's stuff over the years, and He was NOT a minimum wage guy for a while now. Zakk is actually quite a buisness man. Over the years, he made deals with Ozzy for a lot of Royalties, wich with Ozzy's stuff, means a Big Constant income for the rest of his life basicaly. Add on top of that the live gigs..and that made Zakk wild a Rich man these days. THAT is one of the many reason Sharon fired him..he was making to much money basicaly. 

True Zakk had some serious health problemes, but none of wich were a factor since he was back on his feet before the writting of the new album even started. Sharon was even cought saying she was tired of Zakk's signature Squealing sound...but strangely enough, the new kid is sounding pretty much the same as Zakk on this record, same tone and all. 

It's ALL about money with Sharon..this kid will make a name for himself withing a quarter of the time it would have taken himself alone with his band with Ozzy now. BUT...he will be doing it for charity almost basicaly.

Regarding the new album, considering Ozzy's age, it's quite good. As for his vocals..Ozzy is a showman, if you wanna see perfect pitch, go see Celine Dion..LOL. i've seen ozzy many time..and it's always a freaking good show basicaly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The scientists who study longevity would certainly learn a lot by examining Ozzie and Keef. Keef, for example, was supposed to be dead 13 years ago according to those who do risk analysis. His parents did live to be 84 and 91 on a typical middle class English diet too.

(How about some SPAM and eggs and fried bread dearie)


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

yeah Diablo,i do remember reading numerous times about Zakk being out,for a while before it obviously happened.so there was a lot of stuff out there about it beforehand.

al3d: i dont think anyone seriously thinks zakk was making minimum wage or anything,with the gig he had.....i mean,many people,myself included like to point out and/or make light of the fact that Sharon is kind of in control of this whole "machine",if you will. but people who say zakk wasnt making any money are kind of taking it a bit far.as you pointed out yourself,hell,just on royalties alone,hed be rich. and i dont see why he wouldnt have been paid very well for his work touring and so on.

that is why,i dont understand why you say Gus G. will be "doing it for charity basically", i think your exaggerating here. you may well be right with the idea that zakk was making too much in Sharon's opinion,i dont know. but even if he makes significantly less,im not too worried about Gus's bank account for the forseeable future. compared to Zakk? maybe he'll be making less,maybe he'll be making more,i dont know. but he wont exactly be poor,lol.

and i dont care for her,but i mean Sharon is doing what she does. shes not an artist,shes a buisnesswoman.

i totally agree with what you said about ozzy,and vocals. im not sure what people would go to his show expecting.....as i pointed out earlier,was he EVER really that good a vocalist? as you bassically said,it really isnt the point of the show.

Bobby


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I did see Vince with his solo act about 5 years ago at Ontario Place, opening with Skid Row for Poison.
I still say Ozzy is in a class by himself. 

I agree with Al, cutting Zakk loose is mostly a cost savings move by Sharon. Maybe it will work since Ozzy's still a huge draw no matter who hes on stage with....or maybe it will backfire the way it did with Dio when Viv Campbell left. Who knows? Zakks kind of taken on a life on his own, and I think based on his songwriting skills, singing and even piano abilities, he brings a lot more to the table than just being a hired gunslinger guitarist.

When I read between the lines of what comes form the Ozzy camp that "Zakk's stuff sounds too much like BLS", that sounds to me like they're skirting around wanting/not wanting to say that Zakks music is waaay heavier than Ozzy's has been of late...but saying that would be very unwise as it would be admitting that Ozzy's gone old and soft and just wants to make more sappy ballads with his daughter with the hope it will light a fire under her ass to go do something productive with her life.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

if Kelly Osbourne ever does anything remotely productive with her life,ill eat my keyboard,and put it on youtube so you can all watch.

im not saying Gus might not be making less then Zakk,as i said i know Sharon is a buisnesswoman. im just saying people shouldnt exaggerate about it,thats all. and we dont even know for certain that its the reason,anyway. unless someone wants to post paychecks from both guys or somethin'.

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby..when i say charity work..let me explain..i mean compared to what Zakk was say making each show..Gus will be making short change basicaly. Just like most hired musicians Ozzy always had. Before Zakk..the only one who made any Good money for a LITTLE while..and now his family are getting the royalities, it was Randy.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

al3d said:


> Bobby..when i say charity work..let me explain..i mean compared to what Zakk was say making each show..Gus will be making short change basicaly. Just like most hired musicians Ozzy always had. Before Zakk..the only one who made any Good money for a LITTLE while..and now his family are getting the royalities, it was Randy.


you may well be right,im just saying how do you know that(that Gus will be making so much less then Zakk?) . and how do you know that Jake E Lee didnt make good money when he was touring with Ozzy? or that Joe Holmes didnt make good money for the brief time that he was with him.

if your talking about overall,how much money they netted from their work with Ozzy,well yeah id agree Zakk and Rhoads(and moreso his family) would have made more then others. but i mean if we are talking about pay adjusted to the time they worked with him,and what,if anything they wrote. well see below about conjecture....

im not saying G wont be making as much money,it wouldnt surprise me at all if that was the case. id just like to know how y'all are so sure of this? i mean its just conjecture....or more like an educated guess. i think its an intelligent guess,but its still a guess,afaik.

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Google is your friend. After Ozzy Jake E Lee was basicaly Broke. Hired Guns never realy make THAT much money, to US it might be big buck, but if you compared to say iron maiden or Metalica, for their players who are full fledge members, it's short change basicaly. if i recall correctly, i saw that on the METAL SHOW on VH1, that maiden's guys could pull up to 75 000 to 90 000$ US a show. EACH. a Guy like Gus will get a fraction of that. I mean check David Lee Roth..LEAD SINGER of Van Halen. Only got 1 million for doing a 2 year tour with VH in 2007 and 2008. while Eddie and his brother pulled in 35 million each.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

al3d said:


> Google is your friend. After Ozzy Jake E Lee was basicaly Broke. Hired Guns never realy make THAT much money, to US it might be big buck, but if you compared to say iron maiden or Metalica, for their players who are full fledge members, it's short change basicaly. if i recall correctly, i saw that on the METAL SHOW on VH1, that maiden's guys could pull up to 75 000 to 90 000$ US a show. EACH. a Guy like Gus will get a fraction of that. I mean check David Lee Roth..LEAD SINGER of Van Halen. Only got 1 million for doing a 2 year tour with VH in 2007 and 2008. while Eddie and his brother pulled in 35 million each.


was he broke(Lee) because he didnt make as much as Rhoads? or did he go through a divorce or....i dunno,i havent researched this here. 

all im saying is,of course Lee for example would make less money if he wasnt collecting royalties. but all things being equal,wouldnt Lee make the same money for a gig that Wylde did after he was hired,or Rhoads,or Gus G or me if Ozzy hired me. (all of this adjusted for inflation and so on).

as i said,if your saying that overall certain people made alot more because they were collecting royalties and such,absolutely,i agree. but were certain people getting paid less for the same job? for example,how much did Lee get for a paycheck,just for playing live,compared to Zakk,or whoever else? of course hired guns make less. when all is said and done.

im just talking about the Osbourne/guitarist situation here. im not arguing with your other examples,they just dont prove anything about this particular situation. the members of iron maiden,and their management,dont really have any bearing on one of ozzy's guitarists making more then another. it is one unit(maiden) that hasnt changed over years and years. and much more of a "team" if you will. overall ozzy osbourne isnt going to go broke because he fires a guitar player,he can just hire another.

im not arguing with you here,cause im agreeing with you,lol,on the whole. im just saying that i dont know for a fact that any one guy got more money (again,adjusted for the time) then another for any one particular gig.

Bobby


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I listened to the album release the other day and think that its time Ozzy got new writers (forced lyrics) or hung it up.
His singing was just terrible to me (my opinion and your welcome to your own).

The best thing on the album was the guitar playing, ZW is amazing but he just keeps sounding the same.
Its refreshing to hear some fresh riffs in a modern style.

I like ZW but its time for new blood.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bevo said:


> I listened to the album release the other day and think that its time Ozzy got new writers (forced lyrics) or hung it up.
> His singing was just terrible to me (my opinion and your welcome to your own).
> 
> The best thing on the album was the guitar playing, ZW is amazing but he just keeps sounding the same.
> ...



Zakk is NOT playing on the new album.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

al3d said:


> Zakk is NOT playing on the new album.


lol no hes not, but i guess it shows you were right in saying that Gus is playing/sounding essentially like an imitation of Zakk,doesnt it? 

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby said:


> lol no hes not, but i guess it shows you were right in saying that Gus is playing/sounding essentially like an imitation of Zakk,doesnt it?
> 
> Bobby


OH..that i TOTALY agree..


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Boy's i know he is not the guitar player, thats why I said its refreshing to hear some new riffs.

On that note, give the album a listen and see if you think its the same, I think its much different than the ZW stuff.
I found I was looking forward to Ozzy to stop singing so I can hear more guitar LOL!!
See below..

YouTube - Zakk Wylde vs Gus G.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Boy's i know he is not the guitar player, thats why I said its refreshing to hear some new riffs.
> 
> On that note, give the album a listen and see if you think its the same, I think its much different than the ZW stuff.
> I found I was looking forward to Ozzy to stop singing so I can hear more guitar LOL!!
> ...


you are of course,correct.when i looked at your post again i realised the first time id i sort of skipped over the part about :"best thing......guitar playing" . then when i saw the part at the end about ZW and fresh blood,id assumed i understood your post when i obviously hadnt read it closely enough.sorry about that.

Bobby


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Boy's i know he is not the guitar player, thats why I said its refreshing to hear some new riffs.
> 
> On that note, give the album a listen and see if you think its the same, I think its much different than the ZW stuff.
> I found I was looking forward to Ozzy to stop singing so I can hear more guitar LOL!!
> ...



I know that like everything it's a question of taste..but i think Zakk totaly smokes the kid.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> I know that like everything it's a question of taste..but i think Zakk totaly smokes the kid.


i kind of agree, in that zakk has more bells and whistles to his playing, while gus is more of a straight up sort of guy (in that video) however, zakk is alot louder, and that helps.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Now that I could turn up the music on my clip I agree that Zack sounds better but it may be more tone than anything else.

On the new album the riffs are not what we have seen before which makes it better/different/worse depending how you look at it.
The Kid name sums him up, he is bringing a modern take of metal to Ozzy where ZW is doing the same thing he did years ago. Not bad just the same.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Boy's i know he is not the guitar player, thats why I said its refreshing to hear some new riffs.
> 
> On that note, give the album a listen and see if you think its the same, I think its much different than the ZW stuff.
> I found I was looking forward to Ozzy to stop singing so I can hear more guitar LOL!!
> ...


Hmmm....I didnt get much out of that vid. Both of them are staying pretty true to Randy's original solo.
I think the kid will be fine, but definitely some stage presence will be missing, in addition to whatever other intangible values Zakk brought. There's nothing really special about Gus IMO. Could just as well be Reb Beach or Brad Gillis or any number of tribute band guitarists to save a few more bucks.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Just to clear things up, Zakk wrote and played on the new album, but Gus was brought in for some guitar work and the tour


----------

